# Car Retrimming



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone know much about getting this done in NI?

Any recommendations?


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

have never used anyone in northern ireland though used a guy in Blackpool a few years ago to retrim a mk2 golf in leather and he was amazing.
with the price of easy jet flights and a drive down it was done in about a week all in cost me about £750 he even through in a couple of matching gaitors for handbrake and gearlever.
trip tied in nicely liverpool had home games 2 saturdays in a row so all in all it was well worth while.
Advance Car Trimmers Unit 11-13, Warley Rd, Blackpool, Lancashire FY1 2RR 
Tel: 01253 357738


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Try Carnasuer in Ballymena,i've seen some of their work and it's excellent


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> Try Carnasuer in Ballymena,i've seen some of their work and it's excellent


always found that Gilbert was very hard to pay though but yes his work is good.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone ever try Audio Advice in Portadown?


----------

